# Stopwatch



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

This might have been covered before, and might be in the owners manual. I dont have a manual and cant find a thread on here. How do I reset the stopwatch in the dash display? Thanks in advance.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Good question, its been years since i checked it out. I think you hold set down. I'll check the book.

EDIT: Hold MODE for three seconds.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

gtogooch said:


> .....I dont have a manual........


Now you do:
http://www.ls1gto.com/media/artwork/2k04gto.pdf


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the info its greatly appreciated!


----------

